# Game 74: Knicks @ Heat (4/2 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, April 2, 2013 | 8:00 pm | TV: TNT*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat rarely practice anymore so no word on who will be available. 

Tyson Chandler has been out for the Knicks. But he made the trip and is a gametime decision.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 17m
> LeBron James, Dwyane Wade and Mario Chalmers will not play tonight.
> 
> Spoelstra: "They're making progress, they're not ready to go tonight. We'll evaluate them every single day."


Next game is Friday, the 1st night of a road/home back to back. Doubt they make the trip.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

LOL @ they're making progress!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo going with the same starting lineup he used in San Antonio

Cole
Miller
Lewis
UD
Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Spo trolling.

I'll be pretty surprised if we make it 2 for 2 with this lineup.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I'd be shocked.

We need to get ray a few games off too before the end of the season (without game 1 vs bucks bein his firs game back)


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tyson Chandler, who has missed the last 10 games, is back and will start for the Knicks.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I will be very curious to see if TC will shut Bosh down. Bosh will be the first option on O, let's see what happens.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Doesnt sound like Ray wants rest


> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 6m
> Ray Allen says he is still only about 80 percent with his ankle, but doesn't necessarily want time off. "I like the pounding of my joints."


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray's cray. :laugh:

Haslem guarding Melo is funny.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

No Cinderella story tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Didn't think we'd sit these 3 at home. Fine by me though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Couple nice layups for Cole.

NY wants this game too bad to lose to the Fighting Clowns.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yikes


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bah, Cole


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chandler chucks Bosh on the foul.

Cole with the nice no-look on that play. Getting better at the little things.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good to hear Kevin Calabro on the call. He was one of the better local play by play guys when he was with the Sonics.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice hook by Bosh.

Is this game on Sun?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 3333

Fight clowns are fighting.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

M333333M

Fighting Clowns tie it up!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Nice hook by Bosh.
> 
> Is this game on Sun?


Nope


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Who is this point guard? Dribble drives and no-look passes? He's shutting down Felton on the other end too.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Millertime 3333 ball


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chalmers has to stew over Felton's disparaging remarks at least until the playoffs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Who is this point guard? Dribble drives and no-look passes? He's shutting down Felton on the other end too.


He's been steadily improving for about 3 weeks now. Very nice to see.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Jace said:


> Chalmers has to stew over Felton's disparaging remarks at least until the playoffs.


Missed it, what did he say?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

JR Smith just JR Smith'd. The good version.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MIKE MILLER PUTBACK SLAM

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Typical JR Smith shot against the Heat

MIKE MILLER. Putback dunk?!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I've seen two more dunks from Miller this season than I saw in seasons before.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Melo isnt even touching the rim.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Drizzy said:


> Missed it, what did he say?


He said the Heat are beatable and their weak link is at PG. Chalmers was asked about it and said he was upset because he's knows and is friendly with Felton. Ethan Skolnick wrote an article about it if you want to check his timeline (@EthanJSkolnick) or go to palmbeachpost.com.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Melo finally touched the rim on a shot. Still made the 3.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Melo hit rim, but still won't miss.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I remember when Dahntay Jones was voted by NBA players as "the player who thinks he is a lot better than he really is." Felton has probably inherited that title.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD on K-Mart at C.

Bad decision by Cole on the pullup.

JR Smith has been playing really well lately. Not settling for J's. Gotta watch out for him.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> Couple nice layups for Cole.
> 
> *NY wants this game too bad to lose to the Fighting Clowns*.


Especially when they have their lame ass fans in our house. Sigh.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is going expectedly really


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Birdman loses the ball on the wide open dunk.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Glad we wound up with Bird over KMart. Never disliked Andersen, while I've always disliked Martin.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

There you go. Bird answers Martin's dunk.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Jace said:


> He said the Heat are beatable and their weak link is at PG. Chalmers was asked about it and said he was upset because he's knows and is friendly with Felton. Ethan Skolnick wrote an article about it if you want to check his timeline (@EthanJSkolnick) or go to palmbeachpost.com.


Thanks!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Too much daylight for Melo Battier.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice duck in move by The Ornithologist.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

JR's a moron.

EDIT: Whoops, it was Melo.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So after all that Anthony we're within 2 after the 1st. Weren't we within 2 after 1 in SA too?

EDIT: Yup, 22-24.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

27-25 after 1

Well after the slow start and Melo going off, its only a 2 point game. 

Just cant get too far behind in this game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Only down 2 despite Melo opening 7/7. Cole with some really nice defense. Very hard to find offense but it's coming on broken plays and a lot of luck.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Glad we wound up with Bird over KMart. Never disliked Andersen, while I've always disliked Martin.


Bird's D, especially in our system, was just a better fit. Could've had both though. 

Speaking of, this game is like one big ol' Nuggets reunion.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mike Miller looks rejuvenated man. Love it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shane's over there in the corner showing off his splits while his man is and-1'ing at the rim.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Should have been an offensive foul on Copeland instead of an and1. He warded off with his off-hand.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Three fouls on Birdman. Time for some Warden?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray curling off that Bird screen for the J was purdy.



Wade County said:


> Mike Miller looks rejuvenated man. Love it.


Says it's the best he's felt since Memphis, which would be crazy if true. He certainly hasn't rested like this while healthy in his career.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Battithray!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray Allen with the sick layup.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

RAY NO WAY!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Stahp Ray. Stahp.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ray! WOW


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Fighting Clowns!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The clowns!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB111


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We're playing with some swag.



Adam said:


> Three fouls on Birdman. Time for some Warden?


Would love to platoon he and Bird. Especially right now with guys out.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


>


The gremlin face after >>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and Lebron on the bench in some colorful suits.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole still has that weird hitch in his shot, but the result is improving.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Thray!


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Fighting Clowns!!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Anthony swishes on great Battier D. Damn.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Melo on fire man, damn


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Did Miller just get T'd?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Didnt even touch the rim again. Melo is locked in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Did Miller just get T'd?


Delay of game probably. Dont know if it goes away if there's a timeout called though.

Guess not


> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds 1m
> Mike Callahan just called the most ridiculous technical foul on Mike Miller in the history of technical fouls.


Wow. He bounced it in the play of court. Ridiculous.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Did Miller just get T'd?


Yeah. Looked like he just bounced the ball into the stands. Dunno why he did that.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Heat beat writers are going nuts. Apparently Mike accidentally bounced the ball out of bounds after the travel and got called for the tech.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*IraHeatBeat*  2m Mike Miller accidentally bonces ball into stands, is called for a technical foul.


..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Melo going for 60 tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Will Melo ever miss? Or at least touch the rim?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Miller with the troll-flip putback.

If it takes Melo going this crazy to beat The Fighting Clowns...good luck NY.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Cole doesn't go for any of Felton's bullshit fakes. I love it.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Heat beat writers are going nuts. Apparently Mike accidentally bounced the ball out of bounds after the travel and got called for the tech.


He deserved it. Everyone knows the rule. Just has to be smarter in the future.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

High-top fade on high-top fade violence.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Awful call on Lewis


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

M333M


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Battier just exploded with an F-bomb!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MM333333333333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Someone has to gif that battier f bomb


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 3333 again

Like I said in the previous game thread, with consistent time, Miller has found his range.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

M33333M


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shard is stinky tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MILLLLER

Is that you, Reg?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Let's rest LeWadio 'til the Finals! /Stuff Heat Fans Say


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

#WithoutWadeLeBronMario


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Strong drive Cole. He's growing his wings.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nowwis


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If we had this Miller last season we would've lost 3 or so less games in the playoffs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Love this Norris.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole and Mike are carrying us


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Miller is soooo excited. He must've mainlined a case of Let It Fly.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Norris trey ball


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Felton is getting severely outplayed by Cole.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn Norris and Mike are killing it


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 33333 again


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Already outscored the Clown output from the first half in SA by 18.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Norris Cole!
Ray Allen!
Mike Miller!!
Chris Bosh!

I love the fighting clowns!!!


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MILLER [email protected]


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD actually surviving some possessions on Melo. Great D there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DEM CLOWNS MANG


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I love this healthy Mike Miller.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I believe.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

58-50 at the half

The Fighting Clowns!

Mike Miller with 18. Cole with 12 and 3. Ray with 8 and 2.

Just need to get Bosh going in the 2nd half.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So, like, Mike is locking up a rotation spot in the playoffs, right? I mean, we could use this.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

TRADE LEBRON WADE AND CHALMERS FOR PICKS, FIGHTING CLOWNS!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*netw3rk*  55s The man led the boy through the ruins of the city, ash falling like snow. "Tell me about the Mike Miller game," the boy said.


:laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What is up with that head shot that TNT just used for Mike Miller? :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Melo still swishing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MM2CB


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> What is up with that head shot that TNT just used for Mike Miller? :laugh:


I'm all alone and it sent me into uproarious laughter.

Melo. Still swishing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn man.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Melo still on FIRE


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I'll consider it a win for the D when anyone but Melo shoots.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Mike thinks he feels it more than he actually feels it right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Mike's coming back down to earth.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

In-and-out on that last one. All great looks at least.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shumpert's suddenly a 3-point specialist.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD you just can't help off Melo. Battier is more excusable because he has slightly more footpeed.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Amazing Melo is on pace for a game for the ages and we're still up.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Horrible shot Cole.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Melo playin out of his mind - hard to believe we still in this thing let alone winning


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Horrible pass, Cole.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Cole can no longer keep Felton in front of him. I guess he's gassed? He really needs to get in better physical shape.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

40 on 14-17 shooting. Crazy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Too bad Melo got that 1 rebound. It was funny seeing him having all those points, yet 0's in all other stats.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Memphis Mike may've been a 1st half phenom.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So the best defense is leaving Melo wide open.

Cole starting to look overwhelmed.

Love seeing Bosh look confident and assertive like this. Need to see this Chris when we have all our pieces.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Turnover time.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dayugo Cole.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole with his 1st positive play in a while


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rashard another offensive foul.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're hanging tough. Doing what we can with the guys we got.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

^^exactly. We coulda came out tonight and layed a goose egg and nobody would have blinked an eye but we out here fighting! Have to love to see that


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I love that there's an usher specifically placed to keep people from annoying Riles. Gangsta.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MELO WHO ARE YOU DUELING AGAINST YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We could probably double Melo and stop him from getting 50/60 but we're winning the game right now so live with the embarrassment of a guy dropping 50 and take the W imo.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Melo misses. Off-the-ball foul on JJ. FML.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No call on the Melo charge leads to the Novak 3.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad D to end that quarter. Cant leave Novak that open.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

78-76 after 3

Great effort once again tonight. Only scored 18 in the quarter. Open shots that were hit in the 1st half, were missed in that quarter. 

Just gotta hope Melo slows down.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Been surprised by how much trouble Birdman can cause around the rim on offense.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn Birdy, gotta make these


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

**** off Martin. Birdman was turned the other way and you still barely got that in over him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yikes, KMart turned that clock back there...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Tech on us?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Never seen the offensive team get a delay of game. Only the Ornithologist.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Need Bosh and Miller back. Too much pressure on Cole.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The Knicks short chart tonight is ridiculous. Look at the jumpers they've hit on us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole
Ray
JJ
Battier
Birdman

Not a good lineup


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They're going to try to get Melo his career-high. Hopefully we can take advantage.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh 3333

huge shot


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh and1


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great D to force the JR Smith miss there.

Bosh and-1 with the goaltend?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Felton's giving us trouble this half. If Cole can't slow him, we ****ed.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

tied game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Kidd was still moving.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Pretty awful call. Kidd slid into his path.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bah


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Birdman is 2-3 on the night and has been fouled a shitload of times and missed a ton of free throws, but according to Greg Anthony, Birdman hasnt been able to finish at the rim?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bad possession Cole.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Cole is killing us 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ah Battier! That would've been huge.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, that Battier 3 would've brought down the house


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole....


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Really felt like that Battier 3 was gonna fall!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

DAMN I was SURE
Batter was gon hit that and give us the lead!


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

That Cole layup was really out of control. I alternate between loving and hating him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Melo was about to get a wide open 3 off a nice play by Woodson. Battier draws the charge though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ooooooooooooooooooo lord.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This game's probably over. Just hope Ray's ankle is OK.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ah, Battier.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

JR Smith is CONVINCED he can take mike miller but it hasn't worked yet


Rays Hurtin - needs to come out asap


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dagger. 

Melo was just insane tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Preen it up Melo. HUGE win.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Damn...nothin to be sad about here great fight from our clowns and it is going give them confidence going forward despite the L


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, that 3 is probably game.

Funny that they needed one of the hottest games of Melo's career to put us away without Wade and Lebron.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Seriously cole? C'mon man...


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole you are killing us right now


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL what we doin'


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What the hell was that, Cole?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

If only Delonte West and LeBron didn't have a history...


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol Cole. Baaad


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shoulda dunked


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Game JR Smith. Naturally.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Knicks now 14-27 from 3.

They have murdered us from 3 this season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We've had a series of some of the worst turnovers I've ever seen.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We went full retard


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Melo you're a selfish gunner.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat with only 31 points in the 2nd half


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Melo floppin for meaningless points now? -___-


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Spike Lee's acting like something happened.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL Melo. Enjoy these highlights on your yacht after your first round trouncing.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm so glad Melo stayed in to get his hollow 50 point game. These guys will remember it and it will be easy to motivate for the next time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Fighting Clowns lose 102-90

Melo was too much tonight. 

Unfortunate that the Heat played so awful in the 4th. The game was there for the taking.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

58-16. 8 games left. Need to go 4-4 for the best record in Heat history.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> I'm so glad Melo stayed in to get his hollow 50 point game. These guys will remember it and it will be easy to motivate for the next time.


It was the equivalent of LeBron sitting in a remote location watching security footage of Melo rubbing his junk on LeBron's furniture while he's away. "Try that shit when I'm home."


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

#JaceAnalogies


----------

